# Lightweight mountain rifle build-



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im thinking ill go with a 7-08.

Thoughts?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My light weight mtn rifle is a 280. So just a 7mm08 in a long action and a touch more versatility. I've shot both and prefer the 280. Of course if you did choose a 280 then SS will tell you to AI it.... 

..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Im thinking ill go with a 7-08.
> 
> Thoughts?


Anything less than a 3 thousand caliber with a 5 million grain bullet is inhumane and should be banned.

I concur on the 7MM-08 especially since I picked mine up on Monday.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anything less than a 3 thousand caliber with a 5 million grain bullet is inhumane and should be banned.
> 
> I concur on the 7MM-08 especially since I picked mine up on Monday.


WWKD?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anything less than a 3 thousand caliber with a 5 million grain bullet is inhumane and should be banned.
> 
> I concur on the 7MM-08 especially since I picked mine up on Monday.


Cool, what model?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> .............................
> 
> I concur on the 7MM-08 especially since I picked mine up on Monday.


The 7mm-08 is an efficient and inherently accurate caliber. I have 2 granddaughters that swear by it.

.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been looking into the same setup in recent weeks. I really like the Savage Model 11 Lightweight Hunter. It only weighs 5.5 pounds and has a 20" barrel. Very handsome rifle as well. I'm also considering a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight. About a pound heavier but has a 22" barrel and hinged floorplate which I prefer.

As far as caliber goes, I've got it narrowed down to 7mm-08 or 6.5 Creedmoor. Both are very similar and would do what you want it to. 7mm-08 has the advantage on cheaper and more available ammunition along with more bullet weights to choose from. 6.5 Creedmoor has a little less recoil and is a very accurate caliber. I've read it suffers a little more from shorter barrels, which is what a lightweight mountain rifle will likely have.

Oh, and Karl says the 7mm-08 is a girl's caliber and is shocked and disappointed an adult male would even consider one. So if you can live with that...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Cool, what model?
> 
> .


I got the Savage Axis II with the accutrigger to get the grandson started on deer and elk next season. For the price it was just too good to pass up for a beginner gun. After the rebate it comes out around $315 and that included a marginally decent scope. If I end up liking it myself I will probably spring for an upgraded model for me but we'll see. Seems to be more than adequate for sensible ranges.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> WWKD?


I don't care who you are, that right there is funny


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> The 7mm-08 is an efficient and inherently accurate caliber. I have 2 granddaughters that swear by it.
> 
> .


I hear they're excellent calibers for sheep... :-?-O|o--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-:O--O::O--O::O--O:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want to keep barrel length short, I would go with the 280 Rem. If you can stand a 24"+ barrel I would go with the 280 AI. If long action is out of the question, then the 7-08 is a stellar choice as are some of the short 6.5's and the 308 Win.-------SS

A couple of years ago I helped a relative build an ultra light 280 built on a titanium action with a 22" #3 barrel and a Browns Precision stock. Paired with a compact Leupold scope, the whole package is under 7#. Spits out 150 Swift Sciroccos at around 2900 FPS. Good enough I figure....-------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I hear they're excellent calibers for sheep... :-?-O|o--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-:O--O::O--O::O--O:


ah, ha, ha, hoe, hoe, hee, hee

touchet


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> The 7mm-08 is an efficient and inherently accurate caliber. I have 2 granddaughters that swear by it.
> 
> .


Phew...I thought my kids were the only ones who loved guns and swore.......


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i know where an incredibly light and very accurate 280AI is for sale with great glass to boot  but in all seriousness the 7-08 has been on my radar for along time as well. im sure one will end up in my safe sometime and i dont think you can go wrong picking one up.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I really want to build a 6.5-06 AI, but an Alaskan deer hunt has put that on hold. Thanks Obama.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Longgun said:


> Im thinking ill go with a 7-08.
> 
> Thoughts?


Lions weigh about the same as people so any anti personnel cartridge should work fine on them.

The 308 was originally designed in 1952 -- a relative latecomer to the hunting world -- and has become popular for small bodied animals like whitetails or pronghorns.

The military decided about 2 years later (1954) that it works excellently on troops at medium to long range (500 to 1000 yds).

It should work great on lions for hunting.

For defense against lions I would instead go with a 12 gauge loaded with alternating double-aught buckshot and slugs.

If you are hunting with dogs and they are going to tree the cat, then the 12 gauge should work for the hunt as well.

The 243 and the 7-08 are 308 derivatives so the performance should be similar, if not slightly better from the smaller bore and the longer projectiles for the same bullet weights.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

bugchuker said:


> I really want to build a 6.5-06 AI, but an Alaskan deer hunt has put that on hold. Thanks Obama.


Interesting choice -- like a red hot 243 only slightly larger at 256 but slightly smaller than 270.

I can't imagine the difference would be much off from a regular 270 though.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Jmgardner said:


> i know where an incredibly light and very accurate 280AI is for sale with great glass to boot  but in all seriousness the 7-08 has been on my radar for along time as well. im sure one will end up in my safe sometime and i dont think you can go wrong picking one up.


You can go wrong on any heavy bodied mammal for which the 243, 7-08 and/or 308 are not very well designed for.

If you don't want to go wrong then get a 270 in my opinion. A 270 will kill almost everything in North America.

If you want to be absolutely certain that you can kill anything in North America then you will need a 300.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Besides, a 7-08 is only for woman and children! No grown man should shoot a gun that was designed as an anti-personnel gun. The bullets from those guns won't pierce the heart or collapse the lungs of ungulates!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Make mine a 300 Savage.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl said:


> Lions weigh about the same as people so any anti personnel cartridge should work fine on them.
> 
> The 308 was originally designed in 1952 -- a relative latecomer to the hunting world -- and has become popular for small bodied animals like whitetails or pronghorns.
> 
> ...


Karl,

You don't happen to drive a white lifted truck with the license plates of "POACHER" do you?

To the OP - I am not super familiar with the 7mm-08, so no comment on that. However, I love the 6.5x284 with 130 or 140 grain VLDs - even though it's childish and dishonorable to hunt with it; the antelope, deer, and elk that I've shot with it didn't have much time to whine about it, as they were all DRT.

YES - top of the page!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> *Lions weigh about the same as people so any anti personnel cartridge should work fine on them.*
> 
> The 308 was originally designed in 1952 -- a relative latecomer to the hunting world -- and has become popular for small bodied animals like whitetails or pronghorns.
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The Mods need to start a sub-forum called "Kaptain Karl's Advice Column". He's just bristling with knowledge and solid advice. He needs his own place.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> The Mods need to start a sub-forum called "Kaptain Karl's Advice Column". He's just bristling with knowledge and solid advice. He needs his own place.


I'll agree with that last sentence.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> The Mods need to start a sub-forum called "Kaptain Karl's Advice Column". He's just bristling with knowledge and solid advice. He needs his own place.


Maybe after Christmas Chuck. Dunkem, Loke and I are busy crimping bullets.

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just remember if you start noticing "performance issues" in the bedroom... know that it will coincide with the purchase of a new hunting rifle in 7mm-08.

Happened to me once.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

derekp1999 said:


> Just remember if you start noticing "performance issues" in the bedroom... know that it will coincide with the purchase of a new hunting rifle in 7mm-08.
> 
> Happened to me once.


p

Don't worry, it's not a big deal and it happens to everyone.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Idratherbehunting said:


> p
> 
> Don't worry, it's not a big deal and it happens to everyone.


Unless of course you use a 283gr bullet, then functionality returns.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

derekp1999 said:


> Unless of course you use a 283gr bullet, then functionality returns.


That's what my doctor prescribed too! A 283gr purple bullet!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Im thinking ill go with a 7-08.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have a number of lightweight mountain rifles, mostly pencil-barreled Remington Model 7s. My favorite is the .308. Inherently accurate, cheap to load and there's a huge variety of projectiles.

My Mod 7s are a cheap gun. That's OK. I can leave them lay in the back seat of the truck and no one will break in and try to steal them.

Its worth noting that some of the light weight mountain rifles, most notably the Rem Model 7s, have a barrel bearing point up on the end of the forearm. I would think twice before removing it and free-floating the OEM stock. Uh...don't ask me how I know that. :-?

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

'goob and Dunkem are crimping, I'll be un-crimping.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Idratherbehunting said:


> p
> 
> Don't worry, it's not a big deal and it happens to everyone.


The ice queen seems to think it's a big deal about 5 times a year. :shock::shock:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> The ice queen seems to think it's a big deal about 5 times a year. :shock::shock:


5 times?

Lucky!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

5 times a year? Wow. You must be tired. I don't think I could keep up.


I think I'll go shoot my 243. Without crimps.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> 5 times a year? Wow. You must be tired. I don't think I could keep up.
> 
> I think I'll go shoot my 243. Without crimps.


That's why I collect guns...good thing as my brother says, she doesn't know the difference between a bazooka and a bb gun so I just always tell her that is one of the old one's I've owned forever and everything is good


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> 5 times a year? Wow. You must be tired. I don't think I could keep up.
> 
> I think I'll go shoot my 243. Without crimps.


Be careful, don't put yer eye out.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


>


What a beautiful digital scale. Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am really in the Christmas mood these days.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of a bummer this year. No new guns on the Christmas list. Maybe I'll go find a nice 20 gage for a present to myself.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

gdog said:


>


That's a heavy scope you got there. I would recommend something lighter for a mountain rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> That's a heavy scope you got there. I would recommend something lighter for a mountain rifle.


You'll probably have to wait for a reply. He's driving up to Evanston to kick my a^%.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You'll probably have to wait for a reply. He's driving up to Evanston to kick my a^%.
> 
> .


Hey...I'm coming up and taking you out to lunch..cheese burgers...enough starlings..


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> That's a heavy scope you got there. I would recommend something lighter for a mountain rifle.


Yup...I scavenged the scope off another rifle for short term. I'm thinking a Swaro Z3 3-10x42 or the Z5 3.5x18x44. The Z3 on paper is 3 oz's lighter then the Z5. The Vortex on paper is 19.9 oz...but I weighed it on my scale and it came in at 23.04 oz.

The Z5 would save me 7.14 oz....for only $1200 or I could loose 20lbs off my fat azz and save money....:shock:


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

What pill you thinking for the 7-08? 
140 Partition
120ttsx


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

gdog said:


> moabxjeeper said:
> 
> 
> > That's a heavy scope you got there. I would recommend something lighter for a mountain rifle.
> ...


I was more bringing some smartassery to the table because of the camo on the gun. Good choice of scope though!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Im thinking ill go with a 7-08.
> 
> Thoughts?


That is a great cartridge. Mine is a Savage Axis and very light too. I shoot 140 gr partitions out of it for elk and deer. 100 gr Sierra Hollow points are great coyote medicine. Great accuracy and light recoil. Just gotta know your limitations. No more than roughly 300 yards on elk and your old lady might start PM'ing Karl.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> I was more bringing some smartassery to the table because of the camo on the gun. Good choice of scope though!


We need more smartassery around here. We've had an overload of dumbassery lately.

Gdog, Is that the Mountain Ascent?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> We need more smartassery around here. We've had an overload of dumbassery lately.


I might just steal that and set it as my new signature.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> We need more smartassery around here. We've had an overload of dumbassery lately.
> 
> Gdog, Is that the Mountain Ascent?


Yes


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you seen the Adirondack yet? Short action, short barrel, and threaded muzzle.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've held a Mountain Ascent in 308, crazy light! In fact I helped a young lady pack out an elk on the youth hunt this year that used that rifle.

I've been tossing around picking up a Subalpine in 300 Win Mag. I can't find anything on the web about this model.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Have you seen the Adirondack yet? Short action, short barrel, and threaded muzzle.


Yes....went with the Mnt Ascent for longer barrel to get a little more velocity out of the 6.5 cm.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i really liked my mountain ascent 280ai on my hunts this year. way lighter than my tikka in a mcmillan. if it werent for my dad passing down his 280, id prolly keep it for a long time. those kimber rifles are nice


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> What pill you thinking for the 7-08?
> 140 Partition
> 120ttsx


Accubonds


----------

